# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Αγκάθι Μαρίας  , ταραξάκο , αγγινάρα  για το συκώτι.

## jk21

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα αναφέρουμε τον ρόλο του αγκαθιού Μαρίας, ταραξάκου και αγγινάρας για τις παθήσεις του συκωτιού.



*Αγκάθι Μαρίας , ταραξάκο , αγγινάρα για το συκώτι.*

----------


## angelfarm

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!!!πραγματι πολυ χρησιμα και κατατοπιστηκα.....!!

----------


## xXx

viewtopic.php?f=68&t=1450

3 σε 1

----------


## jk21

off topic σχολιο: εψαχνα τοση ωρα χτες και δεν το εβρισκα ενω ηξερα οτι υπηρχε...μαπα καρπουζι διαλεξατε για mod  "fullyhappy" ....2 φορες περασα τη λιστα με τα ποστ για βοτανα  :sad:

----------


## xXx

είναι της ηλικίας φίλε μη σε αγχώνει   ::

----------


## angelfarm

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## douke-soula

μην  ξεχνας ομως Δημητρη οτι "το ενα χερι νιβει το αλλο και τα δυο το προσωπο"
για αυτον τον λογο υπαρχουν πολλοι συντονιστες για να συμπληρωνει ο ενας τον αλλον και να μαθαινουμε εμεις 
ευχαριστουμε παιδια "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## ninos

Αγκινάρα εκτός από τα φύλλα, μπορούμε να δίνουμε κ το άνθος, σωστά ?

----------


## jk21

Σαν τροφη ,γιατι οχι; σιγουρα τα πουλια στην φυση τρωνε τον ημιωριμο σπορο 

αλλα η κυναρινη που εχει επιδραση στο συκωτι (αλλα και το cholrogenic acid ) βρισκονται στα φυλλα της 

http://www.iasj.net/iasj?func=fulltext&aId=44579

----------


## Labirikos

Παιδιά εμένα σήμερα που τους έδωσα φύλλα αγγινάρας τα 3 πουλάκια ούτε που δοκίμασαν ενώ το ένα ίσα που τσιμπολόγησε.

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω και κανενα να τα τρωει .Ειναι αγρια σε υφη  .τα αγριοπουλια τρωνε τον ημιωριμο σπορο της 


τα φυλλα γινονται μονο βρασταριο ή εκχυλιζονται

----------


## Labirikos

Κακώς λες τα έδωσα τότε Δημήτρη?

----------


## nikolaslo

Τον μεσα της αγκιναρας που τρωμε και εμεις μπορουμε να το βαλουμε σε καμια αυγοτροφη?

----------


## jk21

δεν θα παθουν κατι Λαμπρο ,ακομα και να φαγανε , αρκει να ηταν καλα πλυμμενα . Δεν ξερω να εχουν καποια τοξικη ουσια , αντιθετα εχουν την χρησιμη κυναρινη . αν δεν τα αγγιξανε ομως , τι σε απασχολει; 


Νικο γιατι οχι; βρασμενο πρωτα; πως εννοεις ;

----------


## nikolaslo

Ναι προφανως βρασμενο.
Θα το δοκιμασω θα βαλω στο μπρικι ενα κομματι θα το βρασω να μαλακωσει και μετα θα το ανακατεψω με την αυγοτροφη να δω αν θα το φανε!!!
Τι λες?

----------


## mpampists

μηπως θα ηταν χρησιμο να κανατε μια ανανεωση των σελιδων του αρχικού θεματος προς συζητηση;
Δεν ανοιγει καμια ...

----------


## jk21

θελει καλο βρασιμο για να μαλακωσει και τριψιμο μετα με την αυγοτροφη στο μουλτι και εννοειται να επιδεχεται εκεινη επιπλεον υγρασια

----------


## nikolaslo

Θα το κανω να δω τι λεει αυριο κι ολας οσο για την υγρασια θα δουμε μπορει να βαλω και λιγο φρυγανια θα δουμε θα σας πω αυριο.

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ Δημήτρη τα είχα πλύνει.Απλά επειδή ο ένας τσιμπολόγησε έστω λίγο  :Happy:

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα σας σημερα το πρωινο περιλαμβανει αγγιναρα στην αυγοτροφη μας.


Εβρασα τις αγγιναρες μεχρι να μαλακωσουν αρκετα στην συνεχεια αφαιρεσα τα φυλλαρακια και εμεινε μονο το "κοτσανι" το πατησα καλα καλα με το πιρούνι και μετα το προσθεσα σε 2 γεματες κουταλιες του γλυκου αυγοτροφη η υφη δεν χαλασε αποδοχη θα σας πω αργοτερα...

----------


## jk21

> μηπως θα ηταν χρησιμο να κανατε μια ανανεωση των σελιδων του αρχικού θεματος προς συζητηση;
> Δεν ανοιγει καμια ...


Μπαμπη ευχαριστουμε για την ειδοποιηση .Ειχε κλεισει εκεινη η σελιδα .Τωρα ειναι οκ 

*Αγκάθι Μαρίας , ταραξάκο , αγγινάρα για το συκώτι.*

----------


## nikolaslo

Την εξαφανισαν ολη δεν εμεινε τπτ

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Σπάω αγκάθι Μαρίας και το δίνω στα πουλιά μου και πραγματικά τελειώνουν πρώτα το αγκάθι και μετά τον ηλιόσπορο και το κανναβούρι. Αλλά τα περισσότερα σπόρια είναι τόσο σκληρά που ούτε εγώ δεν μπορώ να τα σπάσω. Γι΄αυτό λέω να τους φτιάξω τσαγάκι, μιας και έπιασαν και τα κρύα εδώ. Υπάρχει πρόταση ποσοστού σπόρων στο νερό? Τα βράζω ή τα ζεματίζω? Και με τι άλλα καλούδια θα μπορούσα να το συνδυάσω? Μέντα ή θυμάρι?

----------


## jk21

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3594650/




> *III- PHARMACOLOGY AND TOXICOLOGY OF ORAL SILYMARIN**Pharmacokinetics of silymarin*
> *Silymarin* is *fat soluble*, with an oral bioavailability of 30–50%.



η δραστικη ουσια του αγκαθιου Μαριας ειναι λιποδιαλυτη Κωστα  

Το τσαι αγκαθιου Μαριας δεν νομιζω να εχει μεγαλη ποσοτητα της 


Στο σπορο που αντεχει  και σε ισχυρο multi , το μεταλλικο γουδι ειναι η λυση

----------


## panos70

Σπαστο οπως θελεις και δωσε στα πουλια. Θα φανε οσο θελουν και θα μεινουν μονο τα τσοφλια εναλακτικα βαλτα μεσα στο νερο 2 μερες και μετα τα βγαζεις τα αφηνεις λιγο να στεγνωσουν και αφου θα εχουν φουσκωσει θα τους φανε ποιο ευκολα

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Έχω προμηθευτεί ήδη γουδί αλλά η τελευταία παρτίδα του σπόρου που αγόρασα σπάει σε ποσοστό 50%. Και είναι πάνω από κιλό, γι αυτό σκεφτόμουν μήπως το βράσω αλλά μάλλον άκυρο.
Το να τα βάλω μέσα στο νερό για να μουλιάσουν, το φοβάμαι λίγο. 

Όσο καταφέρνω και σπάω πάντως γίνεται ανάρπαστο. Ο αγαπημένος σπόρος τους είναι. 

IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ακομα και βρασμενο , δεν μαλακωνει καθε παρτιδα 

Το μεταλλικο γουδι ειναι σαφως πιο ισχυρο . ισως και πετρινο .Το δικο σου απο τι υλικο ειναι ;

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Δεν γνωριζω τι υλικο ειναι. Ομως η επιφανεια είναι λεία και ισως παιζει ρο ρολο του που δεν μπορω να το σπασω ευκολα.

----------

